# Fray Cars - Build???



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

Ok.. so looking at updating my group of Fray style Tets. Here's what I am intersted in...

Current front end set-ups (Tire size? Brass? Weighted?)
Rear tires/rims (Manufacturer, size?)

I have the arms, brushes, shoes, bodies covered. 

Just need wheel/tire, and axle set-ups.

Thanks- marc and marcus


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

just to keep thread moving 

parts and cars with some lists

http://www.rj-jets.com/rjjets10092012_005.htm
http://www.kc-jets.mahorkc.com/features.html
http://rt-ho.com/front ends.html

heavy axles?
and did some run 2 different brushes and or springs on the same car?


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

*But, of course...*



cwbam said:


> heavy axles?
> and did some run 2 different brushes and or springs on the same car?


Heavy axles - sure. Tungsten carbide or silicon carbide - full width, as wide as the rules allow.

2 Different brushes - sure. Wizzard in front - Slottech in back

2 different shoes - sure. Depends on the track, but try one BSRT/one Slottech or one Wizzard/one Slottech


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello Marc and Marcus:

I've used front ends from Balls Out, Wizzard, BRP and RTHO. Had the best luck with the RTHO heavy front. Tungsten axels, I use welding rod cut to length. It's ground, smooth and works really well. 

I run my fronts around .310" give or take for track conditions. Some tracks have higher rails, so I use a little bigger o-ring.

Tires are always the toughest choice for me. I've run all the popular brands in many different compounds. Again, track conditions really are the deciding factor on what I run. Height wise I try to run the rears around .334" to .338" depending on rail height. My current favorite tires are from Slade Brown. I believe Dennis at Balls Out is selling them. They are also available on Ebay, I've been told. I especially like the greys for most plastic tracks that have been prepared, cleaned and wd 40'd, or possibly the greens if the track is a bit slicker.

Tom


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

Great info! Thanks.. That's what I have been looking for. Building these cars is tough enough as it is, knowing where to start on tire sizes and set-ups others have tried makes it so much easier..!

-marc and marcus


----------

